# Sturdy bunker for coal and briquettes



## lamb (23 Apr 2009)

Hi All

I have limited space in the back garden and need a place to store fuel for my new stanley stove

I was seaching the net and found one these large plastic bunkers and was wondering  has anybody puchased one of these and at what price???

( my neighbour says the large bunker is about e200 but that sound a bit expensive to me)

regards
L
[broken link removed]


----------



## gipimann (23 Apr 2009)

I searched for coal bunkers a couple of years ago and found them to be pricey (€120 and upwards).

I found a novel solution - a colourful double size toy box! It cost €75, holds 2 bags of coal (I keep the coal in their bags) plus briquettes, logs, tinder sticks and firelighters. It's weatherproof, and makes a change from black or grey!

Here's a link to the single-size version, available at Woodies (where I got the double). And yes, my coal bunker is that colourful!!


http://www.woodiesdiy.com/productdetail.aspx?pid=6819&loc=P&catid=9.5


----------



## WaterSprite (23 Apr 2009)

I got a 3-bag plastic coal bunker, which is quite neat, in a Topline hardware store - it was about €100 from recollection.


----------



## woodbine (23 Apr 2009)

we bought the 6-bag Sturdy bunker for (iirc!) around €140 in B&Q. 

it's a good size because we get a discount for six bags of coal and our coal man tips the bags in when he delivers. it's the little things..


----------



## lamb (24 Apr 2009)

thanks all for the replies

I'm out near liffey valley tomorrow so will hopefully get a chance to pop in to B&Q to a get a price on a bunker


----------



## allthedoyles (24 Apr 2009)

This is where we bought our bunker .......I'd reckon they are cheaper than Whites Agri , because they make them and supply retailers.

[broken link removed]

They are in Blessington


----------



## Mucker Man (25 Apr 2009)

I bought a a Jumbo Tote in B&Q for less then €40, it holds 2 bags of coal and a couple of bales of briqettes.


----------



## ajapale (25 Apr 2009)

[broken link removed]


I have this style of a coal bunker. 


Because it sits on the ground it is very difficult for the coal to "flow" out the front!

I said this to my coal merchant and he offered to place it up on a few pallets the next time its empty.

Im not sure about this solution but am willing to give it a try.


----------



## allthedoyles (25 Apr 2009)

[broken link removed]
We have this style bunker . It holds 5 bags of coal and  cost me € 100 .

The coal wont flow out , as its level on the ground , but we believe it really helps us save on fuel , because we can only use one shovel-full at a time .

You could place it on blocks to 'raise it off the ground '


----------

